# church in San Francisco area?



## Reed (Aug 11, 2005)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a reformed church in the San Francisco area?
Thanks!
Reed


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 11, 2005)

I have always wanted to visit the First Orthodox Presbyterian Church. Pastor McIlhenny's testimony is a powerful one.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I have always wanted to visit the First Orthodox Presbyterian Church. Pastor McIlhenny's testimony is a powerful one.



How might one find such testimony? Do you know if there is an audio available? I searched their website, but to no avail...


----------



## sastark (Aug 11, 2005)

Pastor McIlhenney wrote a book entitled "When the Wicked Seize the City." I couldn't find a link to buy the book, but here is an article from the Aug/Sept 2004 issue of _New Horizons_ magazine (a magazine of the OPC) briefly mentioning the book and some of what Pastor McIlhenney has gone through:

http://www.opc.org/new_horizons/NH04/08c.html


----------



## Poimen (Aug 11, 2005)

> This has been Chuck's consistent message over the years in his efforts to reach the city of San Francisco for Christ. He repeatedly tells others that homosexuality is not the unpardonable sin. As sinful as such behavior and attitudes are, homosexuals are not beyond the supernatural power of God to bring them to saving faith in Jesus Christ. The message to homosexuals in San Francisco from the McIlhennys has always been the same: You must repent of your sinful ways and turn to Christ for the forgiveness of sins.


----------



## sastark (Aug 11, 2005)

You know, I just realized you asked for something in the San Francisco *area*. As highly as I recommend First OPC, if you are not in San Francisco proper, it could be quite a drive to get there. Where in the Bay Area, specifically, are you looking?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sastark_
> Pastor McIlhenney wrote a book entitled "When the Wicked Seize the City." I couldn't find a link to buy the book, but here is an article from the Aug/Sept 2004 issue of _New Horizons_ magazine (a magazine of the OPC) briefly mentioning the book and some of what Pastor McIlhenney has gone through:
> 
> http://www.opc.org/new_horizons/NH04/08c.html



That's the testimony I had in mind. I found the book for sale at abebooks.com for $1.00. It's *well* worth it!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 11, 2005)

(this was the presbytery I was licensed in)
Beside the above church, in the south Bay area
OPC churches in:
South San Fransisco (different municipaity),
Sunnyvale,
San Jose,
Castro Valley,
Berkeley,

farther afield:
Novato,
Antioch,
Castroville (north of Monterey)
Modesto

http://www.opc.org/directories/congregations.html


----------



## Poimen (Aug 11, 2005)

If you want a little Dutch flavor check out

http://pages.sbcglobal.net/dcrow/turc/

(Fourty minutes east from SF). 

Also the RCUS has a church in San Ramon

http://www.gracereformedchapel.com/


----------

